# Themenchatabend "Fische allgemein" am 18.02



## Echinopsis (24. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

unser nächster Themenchatabend "Fische allgemein" findet am *Freitag den 18.02 ab 20 Uhr statt* (dieses mal extra in der Woche, wie gewünscht).
Als Experte wird euch Canis begleiten, ich selbst werde nur stiller Mithörer sein (überzeugter Pflanzenteichfreak  )

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiches kommen!

lG,
Daniel

EDIT by Annett (6.2.): Daten oben berichtigt.
Das neue Thema lautet "*Fische allgemein"* und wird sich mit den *"Fragen nach geeigneten Fischarten, deren Habitatansprüchen, Haltungsbedingungen und möglichen Vergesellschaftungen"* beschäftigen.
Etwas später ist dann ein extra Abend nur für die Fischkrankheiten eingeplant.


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Hi Daniel,

und um wieviel Uhr geht's los?


----------



## VolkerN (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

...hab ich mir gleich mal als Termin im Kalender eingetragen 

...wenn mir geschaeftlich nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> und um wieviel Uhr geht's los?



20 Uhr! Danke, habs ganz vergessen. 
Ist schon editiert oben 

@Volker: Würde mich freuen dich mal im Chat zu sehen! Hatte noch nicht die Ehre


----------



## Dodi (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Moin!

Ich hab den Termin mal in den Kalender eingetragen, nur so als Erinnerungs-Stütze.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Ähhhhhm Daniel,
ich hoffe doch du hast David auch gefragt ????? Mein Thema ist ja eher Koi und son Kram. Fische allgemein eher weniger.


----------



## canis (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Guten Abend

Ich habe am 10.2. um 19 Uhr eine Sitzung, so dass ich bestimmt nicht von Beginn weg am Themenabend dabei sein kann. Wenn die Sitzung nicht zu lange dauert, werde ich mich aber wohl zu späterer Stunde noch einklinken können. 

Wie lange macht ihr denn in der Regel so?


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Morgen David,

das ist unterschiedlich..ich denke mal dass es für diesen Chatabend großen Anklang gibt, ich denke 22-23 Uhr wird er dieses mal schon gehen 

Würde mich freuen wenn du`s noch schaffst zu kommen


----------



## canis (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Dürfte wohl eher knapp werden, aber hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Ich denke wir sollten den Termin verlegen


----------



## Joachim (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

 Mädels - sagt dann mal Bescheid...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Bitte den Chatabend erst einmal auf Eis legen, es gibt Terminprobleme Joachim.


----------



## Dodi (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Ok,

ich hab denn mal den Termin wieder ausm Kalender entfernt.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

...wir sind schon am neuplanen.
Aufgeschoben ist bekanntlich ja nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Annett (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischkunde" am 10.02*

Hallo.

Nur noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung.

Der Themenchatabend zu den Fischen allgemein (Fragen nach geeigneten Fischarten, deren Habitatansprüchen, Haltungsbedingungen und möglichen Vergesellschaftungen), läuft gerade im Hobby-Gartenteich-Chat.
Den Link findet Ihr oben im Menü neben "Portal" und "Forum".


----------

